# squats vs leg press



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

okay, today I did squats by themselves, and they felt alright. a few weeks ago I didn't incorperate squats into a routine and only did leg press. I know squats has quite a bit of core work in it, but I just feel I am getting a better workout for my legs with the leg press then I do with squats. I do core work by itself so that really isn't a factor in my decision. my question is does one work legs better than the other?


----------



## KelJu (May 31, 2007)

Squats are king my friend. I have done leg press in the past, but it did not produce results like squats have.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 31, 2007)

it all depends on your goals

hypertrophy? strength?

If your a bodybuilder, then sure leg press is great for leg hypertrophy. But thats all it is, hypertrophy. Not functional muscle. But again, depends on your goals and what you want.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

squats are king


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

I am looking for both kinda I dunno if its possible to do both at the same time, not literally at the same time though...ever since I have been biking I have noticed my legs have gained strength like crazy, so when I do squats everything seems to go good, but as soon as I get parallel, whoa, disaterous. but then everything else but that is easy. is that usually normal? my legs can handle the weight in every position BUT parallel.


----------



## Witchblade (May 31, 2007)

Squats > leg press 99% of the time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

When I just work the leg press I don't feel the connection with the rest of my body the way I do with squats.  For me, squats work all the connecting muscle groups from my chest down so if I need to say ... pull a burning car of off a hot porn star squats will help me more than just leg presses.  

The stabilizer muscles don't get squat from leg presses IMHO.  I do leg presses also so as to get a complete leg work out, but as much as I hate squats I can't live without them.  

For throws coming out of a low shoot they're priceless.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

so would it be alright if I were to do both on the same day?


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2007)

If you really want to fully incorporate the gluteal complex, internal and external hip rotators, and adductors, then you want to do squats.  Trust me when I say this: you do want to include these muscle groups.

Also, my problem with the leg press is to get a good ROM you almost have to go so deep you round your lumbar spine.  Those with amazing hip mobility might be able to pull this off.  However, doing one leg at a time with the other one planted on the floor can largely alleviate this issue.

So, in the end, I don't think the leg press is so terrible, but don't do it at the exclusion of free weight exercises.  So, if you did deadlifts, lunges, and leg press, I wouldn't hold it against you.  On the contrary, if your legs day consisted of leg pressing, leg curls, and leg extensions, then I would need a word with you.


----------



## Billie7 (May 31, 2007)

Squat's are by far better than leg press!  You can do both, I will usually do Squat's then Lunges then Leg press or Leg extension....


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

okay, thanks...I'll put leg pressing back into my leg routine, and also keeping squats there too. I also do SLDL and some calf work so I don't think its too horrible, is it? I was just scared of over doing it with squats and leg presses


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> If your legs day consisted of leg pressing, leg curls, and leg extensions, then I would need a word with you.



Lol, why do i imagine you wearing an expensive italian suit when you say that...


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, why do i imagine you wearing an expensive italian suit when you say that...



I picture in my mind something like this.  

"I want to see you squat big boy"


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I picture in my mind something like this.
> 
> "I want to see you squat big boy"


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2007)

There are applications for both (although I do prefer squats in most instances).


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> If you really want to fully incorporate the gluteal complex, internal and external hip rotators, and adductors, then you want to do squats.  Trust me when I say this: you do want to include these muscle groups.
> 
> *Also, my problem with the leg press is to get a good ROM you almost have to go so deep you round your lumbar spine.*  Those with amazing hip mobility might be able to pull this off.  However, doing one leg at a time with the other one planted on the floor can largely alleviate this issue.
> 
> So, in the end, I don't think the leg press is so terrible, but don't do it at the exclusion of free weight exercises.  So, if you did deadlifts, lunges, and leg press, I wouldn't hold it against you.  On the contrary, if your legs day consisted of leg pressing, leg curls, and leg extensions, then I would need a word with you.



Big argument I had with another trainer at Golds about a year ago.


----------



## Conan (May 31, 2007)

If you are looking for definition on the outer quad muscle, specifically, I find that leg press is pretty good. But, for everything else, squats.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2007)

Conan said:


> If you are looking for definition on the outer quad muscle, specifically, I find that leg press is pretty good. But, for everything else, squats.



Where did you get that tidbit of information from?  I somehow doubt there is any truth to that.


----------



## Conan (May 31, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Where did you get that tidbit of information from?  I somehow doubt there is any truth to that.




Knowledge is acquired two ways: academically and through personal experience, I went through the later route. It might not be as efficient, but undoubtably equally effective.


----------



## Conan (May 31, 2007)

But I guess I should revise what I meant to say; the leg press, in my opinion, stimulates growth in the outer quad, producing mass. Which, can produce an appearance of definition if bodyfat is low enough.

Excuse me for jumping to conclusion.


----------



## RockSolid (May 31, 2007)

excellent man, just workout and you will b good, do whatever u wanna do, you wont get any smaller or weaker


dont worry about a thing, cause every little thing is gonna b alright


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Conan said:


> But I guess I should revise what I meant to say; the leg press, in my opinion, stimulates growth in the outer quad, producing mass. Which, can produce an appearance of definition if bodyfat is low enough.
> 
> Excuse me for jumping to conclusion.



Outer Quad?  What muscle is that specifically?

Plus, couldnt you just adjust your stance on a leg press OR a squat to enhance this muscle youre referring to?


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 1, 2007)

Just my routine here but I got away from 45 degree leg press, because I felt my ass coming off the pad at the bottom. I have long legs and I'm pretty flexible so it was easy for me to do this, I just didn't feel comfortable.

Now I do a lateral leg press that has individual foot pads. I find that trying to press them evenly is way more work, and burns like hell.

This is also after squats, deads, and hack squats so I'm burning down the house at this point.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 1, 2007)

squats are your friend, cant go wrong squatin


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, waking up this morning I see how good squats can be now!..weird I didn't really feel much yesterday when I was actually doing them, but I sure do now, ha.


----------



## Conan (Jun 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Outer Quad?  What muscle is that specifically?
> 
> Plus, couldnt you just adjust your stance on a leg press OR a squat to enhance this muscle youre referring to?



Another viable way I used to train the area was angling my foot inward on leg extension. Seems to hit the outside of the leg. 

As to the specific name of the muscle I am not sure. The quadricep has four muscles within it, and when I do train as described, it seems to hit the outside muscle of the four more intensel.y


----------



## Mags (Jun 1, 2007)

If squats are done properly (not as in loading on shit loads of plates and then not even squatting a third of tthe way down), then they are indeed awesome. 

However, I think leg pressing is good as leg another exercise, just not the prime one. Always choose squats before or over leg press IMO.


----------



## Leatherface (Jun 2, 2007)

I know I'll get ripped apart for this, but one of my favorite quad exercises is a variation of a squat on the smith machine.  I get under the bar and place my feet close together (12 inches) and well out in front of me.

This movement works well for _me_

Rip away.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jun 2, 2007)

Conan said:


> Another viable way I used to train the area was angling my foot inward on leg extension. Seems to hit the outside of the leg.
> 
> As to the specific name of the muscle I am not sure. The quadricep has four muscles within it, and when I do train as described, it seems to hit the outside muscle of the four more intensel.y




The Quads femoris group is innervated by the same nerve.  It's hard to believe that you can place emphasis on one quad over the other.  Although there was some debate about nueral compartmentalization....I still don't even understand that concept or how we can use it to prescribe exercises to achieve a desired result.  

quick....flex ur vastus lateralis...or just ur vastus medialis....ok, flex just ur rectus femoris....see?  It's impossible.  




Leatherface said:


> I know I'll get ripped apart for this, but one of my favorite quad exercises is a variation of a squat on the smith machine.  I get under the bar and place my feet close together (12 inches) and well out in front of me.
> 
> This movement works well for _me_
> 
> Rip away.



smith machines are evil.


----------



## Supreme Sports (Jun 2, 2007)

SQUATS AND PRESSES are both equally important.

Presses give you much more variation, which is absolutely KEY.

5-6 sets of EACH is the wise decision.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2007)

Supreme Sports said:


> SQUATS AND PRESSES are both equally important.
> 
> Presses give you much more variation, which is absolutely KEY.
> 
> 5-6 sets of EACH is the wise decision.



There are plenty of variations of lower body movements that don't require using the leg press.


----------



## Valias (Jun 3, 2007)

Which ever you choose, you're going to get a good leg workout.


----------



## Mags (Jun 6, 2007)

Leatherface said:


> I know I'll get ripped apart for this, but one of my favorite quad exercises is a variation of a squat on the smith machine. I get under the bar and place my feet close together (12 inches) and well out in front of me.
> 
> This movement works well for _me_
> 
> Rip away.


 
I did this too for far too long. It didn't do much for my quads but may hams benefitted and my ass ended up growing like crazy. I don't do these anymore. 

I don't like the restriction of the smith machine in a squat movement either. However, I have heard it's good for building up the quads without expanding the waistline for those who are prone etc. Whether or not this is true, I don't know.


----------



## Valias (Jun 6, 2007)

I know the way my legs are growing it seems out ways, they bulge out at alot jsut under the hip. It's a look i like - my legs are the only part of me that responds to training.


----------

